# G0179 & g0180 frequency help!!!



## q1stmdb (Nov 30, 2012)

I understand the difference between G0179 & G0180.

G0180 states per certification period
G0179 states per re-certification period

How often can these codes be billed???

There is a big confusion with me and doctor.  Any help I receive will be a HUGE help!


----------



## ppalmer (Nov 30, 2012)

You can only bill  these codes once every 60 days and at least 60 days from the previous dos.  We bill these with the last day of the certification period so as to not overlap any cert period.  G0180 is for the intial certification.  The every 60 day recert period is G0179 as long as you have your cert period documentation in the pt chart signed by the rendering  doctor.

IF pt dies before the end of the cert period you use the dod as the dos or mcre will reject it.


----------



## q1stmdb (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for help!  That clears up a ton of questions


----------

